# Benny!



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello everyone.

This is my little man benny.
Ive owned him for about.. 4 years now.

His show name is Hybarbaree bandito.
He is a Darivative Arabian grey gelding.
14.3hh 3/4 and he is 8 years old.

He is the most trusting, caring, loving horse i have ever met.
No words can Describe my love for him.
He is amazing.
Love you benny. x x x









































































Thankyou, 
Holly. x x x


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The beach picture is SOOO beautiful. Wow.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

he is so cute, we have to fleabitten gray arabs at my barn that remind me so much of him....


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
Thankyou for your Responces.
Yes i must say that is a very nice picture of him at the beach.  

Ive got a couple more beach photos. ''rambles though pictures''
Ahhh found some.

hope they not to big..
































































i hope that isnt to many 

holly. x x x


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, your horse is beautiful. He looks like a school horse I used to ride when I was younger. =]


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I love the beach pictures! Very beautiful. Benny looks very handsome at the beach.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I love all the pics especially the last one where his tongue is sticking out it looks so cute!


----------

